# Các dấu hiệu thiếu sắt là gì?



## linhnnguyen

Các mẹ thông thái cho e hỏi: e bị hoa mắt, chóng mặt mỗi lần ngồi xuống, đứng lên hay đi trong thang máy…như vậy có phải do e bị thiếu sắt hay thiếu chất gì ko các mẹ? Mẹ nào từng rơi vào tình trạng của e mà khắc phục được chia sẻ e tham khảo nhé.
#Hoamatchongmat, #satnuoc


----------



## HongTan

Mính đã từng có dấu hiệu như bạn, đi xét nghiệm thì bị thiếu máu, bạn đã xét nghiệm công thức máu chưa?


----------



## MeoMeo

Mình đang tìm hiểu  và có uống loại sắt hữu cơ (Sắt fumarate và sắt gluconate) này nè. Mình thấy uống ok lắm. Đỡ hoa mắt chóng mặt lắm bạn nè


----------



## Ngọc Ngà 118

Thông tin rất hay, cảm ơn mẹ đã đã chia sẻ tin hữu ích. Em cũng làm mẹ nên cũng muốn chia sẻ một chút bí quyết trong quá trình dạy con nhỏ. Chả là thỉnh thoảng con em phải ở nhà 1 mình vì bố mẹ đi làm, nên hay được mẹ cho dùng máy tính để học và chơi 1 lúc. Thế nhưng em đã cài ngay một phần mềm chặn web đen dành cho trẻ em. 


Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Hơn thế nữa, phần mềm còn chặn theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ. 


Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ. 


Nói chung đây là chia sẻ cực kỳ hữu ích cho các bố mẹ.


----------



## linhnnguyen112

Theo lý thuyết thì uống sắt nên uống kèm với nước cam hay nước chanh, nhưng theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì uống sắt xong ăn thêm hoa quả có vị chua chua chứ ko nhất thiết phải dùng cam/chanh. Bạn bị đau dạ dày thì uống trước ăn 15p hay sau ăn 30p gì đó.


----------



## Thanh Huyền

Bạn kiểm tra lại chế độ ăn uống của bạn đã bổ sung đủ 4 nhóm thực phầm cần thiết chưa. Ngoài ra, vitamin theo mình biết chỉ bổ sung toàn diện các chất để hỗ trợ cho thai nhi, còn dấu hiệu hoa mắt chóng mặt bạn nêu thì mình sợ bạn đang bị thiếu máu đấy, bạn xét nghiệm máu xem sao.


----------



## linhnnguyen

Bạn cho mình hỏi bạn đã sử dụng thuốc gì để cải thiện ạ? Mình chưa xét nghiệm máu vì chỗ mình muốn xét nghiệm máu phải đi lên tuyến Huyện cơ.


----------



## linhnnguyen

Thanh Huyền nói:


> Bạn kiểm tra lại chế độ ăn uống của bạn đã bổ sung đủ 4 nhóm thực phầm cần thiết chưa. Ngoài ra, vitamin theo mình biết chỉ bổ sung toàn diện các chất để hỗ trợ cho thai nhi, còn dấu hiệu hoa mắt chóng mặt bạn nêu thì mình sợ bạn đang bị thiếu máu đấy, bạn xét nghiệm máu xem sao.


Bạn cho mình hỏi bạn đã sử dụng thuốc gì để cải thiện ạ? Mình chưa xét nghiệm máu vì chỗ mình muốn xét nghiệm máu phải đi lên tuyến Huyện cơ.


----------



## linhnnguyen

Thanh Huyền nói:


> Bạn kiểm tra lại chế độ ăn uống của bạn đã bổ sung đủ 4 nhóm thực phầm cần thiết chưa. Ngoài ra, vitamin theo mình biết chỉ bổ sung toàn diện các chất để hỗ trợ cho thai nhi, còn dấu hiệu hoa mắt chóng mặt bạn nêu thì mình sợ bạn đang bị thiếu máu đấy, bạn xét nghiệm máu xem sao.


Bạn cho mình hỏi bạn đã sử dụng thuốc gì để cải thiện ạ? Mình chưa xét nghiệm máu vì chỗ mình muốn xét nghiệm máu phải đi lên tuyến Huyện cơ.


----------



## linhnnguyen

linhnnguyen112 nói:


> Theo lý thuyết thì uống sắt nên uống kèm với nước cam hay nước chanh, nhưng theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì uống sắt xong ăn thêm hoa quả có vị chua chua chứ ko nhất thiết phải dùng cam/chanh. Bạn bị đau dạ dày thì uống trước ăn 15p hay sau ăn 30p gì đó.


Bạn cho mình hỏi bạn đã sử dụng thuốc gì để cải thiện ạ? Mình chưa xét nghiệm máu vì chỗ mình muốn xét nghiệm máu phải đi lên tuyến Huyện cơ.


----------



## MeTrang

Dấu hiệu của bạn là thiếu sắt rồi đấy, nên bổ sung sắt một thời gian bạn à, vì với phụ nữ mỗi chu kỳ là đã mất máu rồi.


----------



## TuyetTung

Đi kiếm tra nhanh nhanh chứ không nguye hiểm lắm bạn. Bổ sung thêm nhiều sắt nhé. Mình đang uống loại này thấy ok và giá cả cũng được đối với những bạn không có điều kiện nè SẮT NƯỚC FOGYMA . Bạn ra hiệu thuốc hỏi thử nhé


----------



## TuyetTung

Dấu hiệu của bạn là thiếu sắt rồi đấy, nên bổ sung sắt một thời gian bạn à, vì với phụ nữ mỗi chu kỳ là đã mất máu rồi.


----------



## TuyetTung

Các dấu hiệu thiếu sắt là gì? - Diễn đàn Mom Review


----------



## linhnnguyen

TuyetTung nói:


> Đi kiếm tra nhanh nhanh chứ không nguye hiểm lắm bạn. Bổ sung thêm nhiều sắt nhé. Mình đang uống loại này thấy ok và giá cả cũng được đối với những bạn không có điều kiện nè SẮT NƯỚC FOGYMA . Bạn ra hiệu thuốc hỏi thử nhé


E cũng đang tìm hiểu mua sắt để bổ sung chị ạ, hy vọng cải thiện được tình trạng này  ko thì e mệt lắm.


----------



## Trangnguyen

Sau sinh mình hay bị chóng mặt đứng lên ngồi xuống là bị ngay ra hiệu thuốc họ bán cho sắt nước fogyma, mình uống tầm 20 ngày thấy đỡ hẳn


----------



## Thùy Dung

Sắt nước fogyma mình uống từ ngày bầu tập 1 giờ tập 2 rồi vẫn chỉ uống loại này, tính ra loại sắt ngày cũng có mắt trên thị trường 10 năm rồi ấy nhỉ


----------



## Dungtuyendung

Phụ nữ hàng tháng mất lượng máu qua kinh nguyệt nhiều mình cứ uống 3 tháng 1 lần uống khoảng 20 ngày nên mình không hay bị chóng mắt như mấy chị bạn lười uống toàn hoa mắt chóng mặt


----------



## Hienthanh

Triệu chưng này là của thiếu sắt rồi ban nhé. Ban nên cân thân hơn chứ


----------



## mehien

Bị thế này không biết minh bị gì nữa chứ thiếu sắt rồi ban bổ sung loại sắt nước fogyma này đi minh thấy sử dung ok mà giá cả phải chăng phù hợp với nhưng mom có thu nhập không ôn đinh


----------



## ThucHuy

Mom xem em bé có những triệu chứng này không nhe.
Các triệu chứng xảy ra khi bị thiếu máu do thiếu sắt:

Mệt mỏi bất thường: mệt mỏi được coi là biểu hiện bình thường trong cuộc sống hiện nay, tuy nhiên khi bị thiếu máu do thiếu sắt ngoài tình trạng mệt mỏi cơ thể còn có các dấu hiệu như yếu ớt, mức năng lượng thấp, khó tập trung hay giảm năng suất làm việc.
Da xanh xao, niêm mạc nhợt nhạt: khi thiếu sắt, cơ thể không thể sản xuất đủ hemoglobin cho các tế bào máu đỏ, kết quả làm làn da sẽ bị nhợt nhạt hơn.
Đau ngực, khó thở: triệu chứng này trở nên nặng hơn khi gắng sức, hoạt động thể lực. Triệu chứng này có thể vì hàm lượng hemoglobin trong cơ thể ít hơn bình thường dẫn đến oxy vận chuyển đến các tế bào bị hạn chế.
Chóng mặt, hoa mắt, nhức đầu: Nó bắt nguồn từ việc oxy lên não không đủ làm các mạch máu sưng lên, gây áp lực dẫn đến đau đầu hoặc đau nửa đầu.
Tim đập nhanh: đây cũng là một triệu chứng do thiếu sắt gây ra, nếu không điều trị kịp thời có thể dẫn đến suy tim.


----------



## MyLy

Đối tượng thiếu sắt:
*Đối tượng nguy cơ bệnh Thiếu máu do thiếu sắt*
Thiếu máu thiếu sắt có thể xảy ra ở bất kỳ lứa tuổi nào, ở cả nam và nữ, cả già lẫn trẻ, tuy nhiên các đối tượng thường hay gặp nhất là:

Phụ nữ tuổi sinh đẻ: Bệnh *thiếu máu thiếu sắt ở bà bầu* hay xảy ra do nhu cầu sắt tăng cao nhưng không đáp ứng đủ.  Phụ nữ tuổi sinh đẻ bắt đầu từ khi có kinh nguyệt, nhu cầu sắt trung bình xấp xỉ 1,4 mg/ngày. Tuy nhiên, lượng sắt này khó có thể đáp ứng đủ nếu chỉ dựa vào khẩu phần ăn.
Phụ nữ có thai: Khi mang thai, nhu cầu sắt tăng cao để phát triển bào thai, nhau thai và cho người mẹ. Tổng số lượng sắt cần thiết đối với phụ nữ có thai là khoảng 1000mg, vì vậy trong suốt quá trình mang thai nếu không được cung cấp đủ sắt thì tình trạng *thiếu máu thiếu sắt ở bà bầu rất* dễ xảy ra.
Phụ nữ cho con bú: Sắt được tiết theo sữa để nuôi con.
Trẻ em, thường là trẻ em từ 6-24 tháng tuổi và đặc biệt là trẻ em sinh thiếu tháng: ở lứa tuổi này, nhu cầu sắt rất cao. Trẻ sinh đủ tháng có dự trữ sắt tốt, nhu cầu sắt sẽ được đáp ứng cho tới 6 tháng tuổi, từ 6 tháng đầu trở đi trẻ bắt đầu có sự thiếu hụt sắt, cần được bù đắp từ các thức ăn bổ sung, nếu không được bổ sung đủ thiếu máu thiếu sắt sẽ xảy ra.


----------



## Annhien

Các áu hiệu thiếu sắt mom xem giống không nhé
- Hoa mắt chóng mặt, hồi hộp đánh trống ngực khi nghỉ ngơi, khi thay đổi tư thế hoặc gắng sức.
- Đau đầu, mệt mỏi, giảm tập trung, giảm trí nhớ, nhức mỏi cơ xương khớp.
- Ăn uống kém, rối loạn tiêu hóa; rối loạn giấc ngủ; rối loạn kinh nguyệt ở nữ giới; rối loạn khả năng tình dục ở nam giới,...


----------



## TramLy

Đối với bản thân mình thì mình thì gặp những dấu hiệu thiếu sắt sau và mìng tin dùng sắt nước fogyma. Bạn lên search loại sắt này là thấy công dụng của nó.
Dấu hiệu thiếu sắt:

*Triệu chứng thực thể*
Đây là những triệu chứng mà khi đi khám bệnh, các bác sĩ sẽ nhận thấy hoặc dùng các biện pháp chuyên môn để phát hiện ra. Người mắc bệnh sẽ có những triệu chứng như:
-  Hội chứng thiếu máu

+ Da xanh; niêm mạc miệng, mắt, môi, lưỡi nhợt nhạt.

+ Gai lưỡi mòn hoặc mất khiến lưỡi nhẵn bóng.

+ Tóc gãy rụng nhiều.

+ Móng tay màu đục, khô, có khía, dễ gãy.

- Hội chứng thiếu sắt: tổn thương tế bào miệng, thực quản, hầu họng, móng tay,...

- Các triệu chứng của suy tim, suy hô hấp ở bệnh nhân thiếu máu lâu dài không được điều trị.

- Ngoài ra cần chú trọng đến cả các triệu chứng của bệnh lý gây ra tình trạng thiếu máu trong cơ thể để giúp đưa ra chẩn đoán chính xác và điều trị nguyên nhân hiệu quả.


----------



## MeBiBo

Dấu hiệu thì nhiều nhưng chủ yếu là: Hoa mắt chóng mặt, tụt huyết áp,... nên bạn cần bổ sung sắt theo định kỳ hàng tháng một.


----------



## EmQuynh

*Triệu chứng do thiếu sắt*
Thiếu sắt gây ra nhiều triệu chứng, bao gồm:
- Da xanh xao, niêm mạc nhợt nhạt
- Mệt mỏi, mức năng lượng thấp, khó tập trung hay giảm năng suất làm việc.
- Chóng mặt, hoa mắt, nhức đầu
- Cảm giác thở gấp, mạch nhanh, đau ngực
- Cảm giác ngứa toàn thân
- Móng khô, rụng tóc
- Đau họng, lở miệng, khó nuốt và mất cảm giác ngon miệng
Nếu bạn nghi ngờ mình có thể bị thiếu sắt, hãy đi khám bệnh để biết được kết quả chính xác.


----------



## HoaHao

Bạn xem các mực sau đây để bổ sung sắt phù hợp nhé mình khuyên dùng sắt nước fogyma.
Dấu hiệu sau:
Dấu hiệu thiếu máu: Xanh xao, da niêm nhợt, tim đập nhanh, tiếng thổi cơ năng của thiếu máu.
Dấu hiệu thiếu oxy não: Lừ đừ, kém hoạt động, mệt mỏi, trẻ em thì có biểu hiện quấy khóc, biếng ăn.
Dấu hiệu thiếu dinh dưỡng: đứng cân hay sụt cân, lưỡi láng, môi khô, móng biến dạng.
Dấu hiệu bệnh nền gây thiếu máu: đau bụng, xem tính chất phân.


----------



## BaoBoi

Mẹo giúp tăng cường hấp thụ sắt:
- Uống sắt mỗi ngày đặc biệt là sắt nước fogyma
- Bổ sung vitamin C: vitamin C giúp tăng lượng hấp thu sắt lên đến 50% vì vậy hãy bổ sung thêm vitamin C để giúp cơ thể dễ hấp thu sắt từ thực vật hơn.
- Thực phẩm bổ trợ: như ngũ cốc, bánh mì có bổ sung sắt là lựa chọn tốt.
- Sử dụng chế phẩm bổ sung sắt: nếu bạn đang có thai hoặc cho con bú, hãy tư vấn bác sĩ để bổ sung sắt hợp lí.
- Một số thực phẩm cản trở sự hấp thu sắt của cơ thể, vì vậy nên tránh ăn cùng như đồ uống có cafein và thực phẩm giàu canxi như trà, café, sữa.


----------



## Tuyetnhu

Dấu hiệu thì nhiều quan trọng bạn mắc ở chỗ nào kìa. Chứ làm sao liệt kê ra cho bạn hết được.tốt nhất đi khám cho chắc nhé


----------



## VienMan

*Đối tượng nào có nguy cơ thiếu máu thiếu sắt cao?*
_Phụ nữ:  Thịt và các thực phẩm từ động vật là nguồn cung cấp sắt tốt nhất vì vậy những người ăn chay thường xuyên dễ bị thiếu sắt.  Mất máu trong những kì kinh nhiều là một yếu tố nguy cơ cao khiến nồng độ sắt thấp. Thai nghén cũng là một nguyên nhân hay gặp khác – Khi bạn mang thai cần bổ sung thêm sắt để thai nhi được khỏe mạnh.
người ăn chay:Thịt và các thực phẩm từ động vật là nguồn cung cấp sắt tốt nhất vì vậy những người ăn chay thường xuyên dễ bị thiếu sắt. 
người mắc bênh tiểu đường:Những người hấp thu kém chất dinh dưỡng do bệnh đường ruột, hội chứng ruột kích thích hoặc bệnh Crohn là có nguy cơ cao. _


----------



## MyMy

*Triệu chứng của bệnh thiếu máu, thiếu sắt*
Người bị bệnh thiếu máu, thiếu sắt thường có triệu chứng da xanh xao, niêm mạc nhợt nhạt, lưỡi nhợt, nhẵn do mất hoặc mòn gai lưỡi, lông, tóc, móng khô dễ gãy. Bản thân người bệnh cảm thấy mệt mỏi, hoa mắt chóng mặt khi thay đổi tư thế, tức ngực, giảm khả năng hoạt động thể lực và trí lực. 
Bạn nên đi khám bác sĩ để có kết quả đúng nhất


----------



## KieuThuy

Bạn thấy cơ thể mình ntn? nếu ở nhà cảm thấy không ổn thì đi khám và lên mạng search xem nhữn g triệu chứng có giống với bản thân không


----------



## Thanh mai

nếu bị thiếu sắt thì bạn nên làm theo những bước sau nhé để mẹ và bé cùng khỏe:
- Bổ sung sắt trong suốt thời kỳ mang thai.
- Thực hiện chế độ ăn cân đối giàu sắt như thịt màu đỏ (thịt bò, thịt trâu…), hải sản, thịt gia cầm, trứng, bột bánh mì, đậu, lạc, bí đỏ, các loại rau xanh đậm như rau ngót, dền, muống,...Tăng hấp thu sắt bằng ăn uống các loại quả giàu vitamin C như cam, chanh, dứa, nho, ổi, đu đủ… khi ăn thức ăn nhiều sắt.
- Không nên uống trà, cà phê ngay sau ăn.
- Nên nuôi trẻ bằng sữa mẹ hoặc sữa bổ sung sắt dành cho trẻ trong năm đầu đời. 
Chúc các mom thành công


----------



## CunYeu

Thiếu máu thiếu sắt có thể gây ra các triệu chứng bao gồm:

Mệt mỏi, đuối sức
Chóng mặt, đau đầu
Nhạy cảm với nhiệt độ
Tay chân lạnh
Khó thở, đau ngực
Khó tập trung
Tim đập nhanh
Hội chứng chân không yên
Thèm đồ ăn không phải thực phẩm, như nước đá hay bụi bẩn
Ngoài ra còn có một số dấu hiệu thể chất cho thấy sự thiếu hụt sắt chẳng hạn như:

Móng tay dễ gãy
Vết nứt ở hai bên miệng
Rụng tóc
Viêm lưỡi
Da nhợt nhạt hoặc vàng bất thường
Nhịp tim không đều hoặc thở.
Bạn nên bỏ sung sắt nước fogyma để cho bé và mẹ đều khỏe mạnh nhé


----------



## CunYeu

Mình bổ sung sắt từ tuần 12, canxi từ tuần 18. Sắt mình chọn sắt nước fogyma vì mình sợ táo bón, còn canxi mình chọn loại osteline của Úc. Cả 2 sản phẩm mình dùng cả quá trình thai kỳ mà ko hề bị táo bón, hay khó chịu 1 tẹo nào. Hàng Úc xách tay thì đảm bảo rồi, fogyma mình dùng cũng mua qua công ty, đặt trực tiếp từ fanpage còn được tặng sản phẩm dùng thử xem mình có hợp hay ko nữa cơ.


----------



## linhnnguyen

Trước mình cũng bị táo bón kinh khủng, có những lúc ngồi nhà vệ sịnh cả tiếng, rồi lại ra rồi vào, cảm thấy bất lực. Sau đó mình đổi sang uống sắt nước fogyma thì việc này được cải thiện, từ đây minh rút ra bài học mình bị táo do uống sắt viên. Vì sắt nước giúp hấp thu tốt, ko bị ảnh hưởng bởi thức ăn (kiểu lựa chọn thức ăn để cùng sắt viên ý) , sắt nước cũng dễ uống lắm nha chị, chỉ cần bẻ cái đầu cho miệng lắc lắc ống là xong, uống xong ko gây ra vị như sắt viên. Mình đã dùng được 3 tháng rồi đây.


----------



## MeoMeo

Đang bầu 14w mà thời tiết nắng nóng này thì chỉ có dùng sắt nước là ổn nhất về táo bón và hấp thu thôi bạn à, chứ sắt viên thì ngồi nhà vệ sinh mệt nghỉ chưa kể ảnh hưởng đến trĩ về sau.


----------



## linhnnguyen112

Mình thấy điểm cần lưu ý khi uống sắt là chọn loại sắt nào được đánh giá nhiều, bác sĩ kê đơn.... vì bản chất sắt mỗi loại 1 khác. sắt nước giúp hấp thu tốt, ko táo bón, sắt viên uống dễ hơn xíu nhưng lại gây táo bón kinh khủng. Bản thân mình qua 2 lần bầu rút ra kinh nghiệm chọn sắt nước fogyma uống dễ, thương hiệu 10 năm trên thị trường, đến bác sĩ sản khoa nào cũng sẽ được kê sắt khi bạn có dấu hiệu cần bổ sung hoặc qua 12w. Bạn thử search thông tin tìm hiểu các loại sắt nước, rồi lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với mình. Chúc 2 mẹ con thai kỳ khỏe mạnh.


----------



## Thanh Huyền

Trên thị trường có nhiều loại sắt nhưng bầu thì bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ theo dõi thai của mình để sử dụng phù hợp. Mình theo bác sĩ Thủy ở phụ sản Hà Nội, từ 12w bác ấy kê mỗi ngày 1 ống sắt nước fogyma , uống đều đặn lúc 9h sáng, trộm vía giờ 28w xét nghiệm các chỉ số đều an toàn. Mình cảm nhận sắt fogyma dễ uống, thương hiệu lâu năm, bác sĩ cũng hay kê cho các mẹ bầu sử dụng, mà hay có chương trình dùng thử nên cứ canh me sẽ tiết kiệm được chút ít chi phí. hihi


----------



## MeTrang

Hở van tim nên điều chỉnh ăn uống thể dục bạn nhé, đừng để bị nặng là ko cứu chữa được đâu. Còn thêm sắt để hỗ trợ cho hoạt động của tim nên theo liệu trình của bác sĩ. Như mẹ mình bị tim cũng được chỉ định sử dung sắt nước fogyma 3 tháng/năm để hỗ trợ cho chức năng tim.


----------



## TuyetTung

Mình đã từng cho con dùng vitamin tổng hợp cứ nghĩ rằng sẽ đủ dinh dưỡng cho con, nhưng ko ngờ con vẫn thiếu sắt. Đưa con đến thăm khám bác sĩ thì được kê fogyma bổ sung cho bé mỗi tháng theo định kỳ và xét nghiệm lại sau khi đủ. Ngoài ra, mình kết hợp ăn uống nữa. Sau 3 tháng dùng sản phẩm thì con mình màu da nhìn khác hẳn ko xanh xao như trước, ăn uống cũng được cải thiện hơn. Fogyma là sắt nước nên bé cũng dễ uống bởi mùi vị ko có, hấp thu và tiêu hóa cũng ổn nữa.


----------



## Hienthanh

Mình từ bầu bí đến lúc sinh đều dùng sắt nước fogyma, mới đầu thấy mọi người nói khó uống do có mùi tanh nhưng sau khi uống xong thì thích vì ko táo bón, ko bị khó chịu ở cổ như sắt viên. Loại này mình thấy bác sĩ kê cho nhiều mẹ đến khám thai lắm.


----------



## mehien

Mình cũng có dấu hiệu  như bạn đi bác sĩ được kê sắt nước fogyma (ko biết viết đúng chưa), về mình tìm hiểu thì sản phẩm này được nhiều người dùng, có thương hiệu lâu năm, mà bác sĩ kê đơn nên mình tin tưởng. Mình dùng 3 tháng theo đơn bác sĩ thì ko còn dấu hiệu hoa mắt chóng mặt nữa, ăn uống ngon miệng hơn.


----------



## ThucHuy

MeoMeo nói:


> Mình đang tìm hiểu  và có uống loại sắt hữu cơ (Sắt fumarate và sắt gluconate) này nè. Mình thấy uống ok lắm. Đỡ hoa mắt chóng mặt lắm bạn nè


em cũng tìm hiểu thấy hai loại sắt này nhưng chưa biết loại nào hợp với co thể mình. mong mom chỉ với


----------



## MyMy

mehien nói:


> Mình cũng có dấu hiệu  như bạn đi bác sĩ được kê sắt nước fogyma (ko biết viết đúng chưa), về mình tìm hiểu thì sản phẩm này được nhiều người dùng, có thương hiệu lâu năm, mà bác sĩ kê đơn nên mình tin tưởng. Mình dùng 3 tháng theo đơn bác sĩ thì ko còn dấu hiệu hoa mắt chóng mặt nữa, ăn uống ngon miệng hơn.


Chị ơi, chị dùng fogyma thấy thế nào ạ? Em cũng mới được bác sĩ kê fogyma để dùng, e tìm hiểu trên mạng thì thấy sản phẩm được nhiều chị em dùng lắm, check fanpage thì nhiều người theo dõi và phản hồi trên page, lại còn được dùng thử sản phẩm, nên e cũng mạo muội đặt để dùng thử xem hợp ko đã, chứ ko mua nhiều về ko hợp lại phí ra.


----------



## MyMy

Hienthanh nói:


> Mình từ bầu bí đến lúc sinh đều dùng sắt nước fogyma, mới đầu thấy mọi người nói khó uống do có mùi tanh nhưng sau khi uống xong thì thích vì ko táo bón, ko bị khó chịu ở cổ như sắt viên. Loại này mình thấy bác sĩ kê cho nhiều mẹ đến khám thai lắm.


Chị ơi, chị dùng fogyma thấy thế nào ạ? Em cũng mới được bác sĩ kê fogyma để dùng, e tìm hiểu trên mạng thì thấy sản phẩm được nhiều chị em dùng lắm, check fanpage thì nhiều người theo dõi và phản hồi trên page, lại còn được dùng thử sản phẩm, nên e cũng mạo muội đặt để dùng thử xem hợp ko đã, chứ ko mua nhiều về ko hợp lại phí ra.


----------



## MyMy

TuyetTung nói:


> Mình đã từng cho con dùng vitamin tổng hợp cứ nghĩ rằng sẽ đủ dinh dưỡng cho con, nhưng ko ngờ con vẫn thiếu sắt. Đưa con đến thăm khám bác sĩ thì được kê fogyma bổ sung cho bé mỗi tháng theo định kỳ và xét nghiệm lại sau khi đủ. Ngoài ra, mình kết hợp ăn uống nữa. Sau 3 tháng dùng sản phẩm thì con mình màu da nhìn khác hẳn ko xanh xao như trước, ăn uống cũng được cải thiện hơn. Fogyma là sắt nước nên bé cũng dễ uống bởi mùi vị ko có, hấp thu và tiêu hóa cũng ổn nữa.


Chị ơi, chị dùng fogyma thấy thế nào ạ? Em cũng mới được bác sĩ kê fogyma để dùng, e tìm hiểu trên mạng thì thấy sản phẩm được nhiều chị em dùng lắm, check fanpage thì nhiều người theo dõi và phản hồi trên page, lại còn được dùng thử sản phẩm, nên e cũng mạo muội đặt để dùng thử xem hợp ko đã, chứ ko mua nhiều về ko hợp lại phí ra.


----------



## MeBiBo

mehien nói:


> Mình cũng có dấu hiệu  như bạn đi bác sĩ được kê sắt nước fogyma (ko biết viết đúng chưa), về mình tìm hiểu thì sản phẩm này được nhiều người dùng, có thương hiệu lâu năm, mà bác sĩ kê đơn nên mình tin tưởng. Mình dùng 3 tháng theo đơn bác sĩ thì ko còn dấu hiệu hoa mắt chóng mặt nữa, ăn uống ngon miệng hơn.


mình cũng nghe nói loại này tốt và không gây táo bón dễ uống và hấp thụ tốt cho mẹ bầu. mình cũng đag thử dùng sắt nuowvs fogyma


----------



## MeBiBo

MyLy nói:


> Đối tượng thiếu sắt:
> *Đối tượng nguy cơ bệnh Thiếu máu do thiếu sắt*
> Thiếu máu thiếu sắt có thể xảy ra ở bất kỳ lứa tuổi nào, ở cả nam và nữ, cả già lẫn trẻ, tuy nhiên các đối tượng thường hay gặp nhất là:
> 
> Phụ nữ tuổi sinh đẻ: Bệnh *thiếu máu thiếu sắt ở bà bầu* hay xảy ra do nhu cầu sắt tăng cao nhưng không đáp ứng đủ.  Phụ nữ tuổi sinh đẻ bắt đầu từ khi có kinh nguyệt, nhu cầu sắt trung bình xấp xỉ 1,4 mg/ngày. Tuy nhiên, lượng sắt này khó có thể đáp ứng đủ nếu chỉ dựa vào khẩu phần ăn.
> Phụ nữ có thai: Khi mang thai, nhu cầu sắt tăng cao để phát triển bào thai, nhau thai và cho người mẹ. Tổng số lượng sắt cần thiết đối với phụ nữ có thai là khoảng 1000mg, vì vậy trong suốt quá trình mang thai nếu không được cung cấp đủ sắt thì tình trạng *thiếu máu thiếu sắt ở bà bầu rất* dễ xảy ra.
> Phụ nữ cho con bú: Sắt được tiết theo sữa để nuôi con.
> Trẻ em, thường là trẻ em từ 6-24 tháng tuổi và đặc biệt là trẻ em sinh thiếu tháng: ở lứa tuổi này, nhu cầu sắt rất cao. Trẻ sinh đủ tháng có dự trữ sắt tốt, nhu cầu sắt sẽ được đáp ứng cho tới 6 tháng tuổi, từ 6 tháng đầu trở đi trẻ bắt đầu có sự thiếu hụt sắt, cần được bù đắp từ các thức ăn bổ sung, nếu không được bổ sung đủ thiếu máu thiếu sắt sẽ xảy ra.


 những đối tượng này nguy hiểm quá. hất là phụ nữ đang man thai phải bổ sung sắt thuờng xuyêv


----------



## MeBiBo

HoaHao nói:


> Bạn xem các mực sau đây để bổ sung sắt phù hợp nhé mình khuyên dùng sắt nước fogyma.
> Dấu hiệu sau:
> Dấu hiệu thiếu máu: Xanh xao, da niêm nhợt, tim đập nhanh, tiếng thổi cơ năng của thiếu máu.
> Dấu hiệu thiếu oxy não: Lừ đừ, kém hoạt động, mệt mỏi, trẻ em thì có biểu hiện quấy khóc, biếng ăn.
> Dấu hiệu thiếu dinh dưỡng: đứng cân hay sụt cân, lưỡi láng, môi khô, móng biến dạng.
> Dấu hiệu bệnh nền gây thiếu máu: đau bụng, xem tính chất phân.


Cai này


----------



## MeBiBo

MeBiBo nói:


> Cai này





BaoBoi nói:


> Mẹo giúp tăng cường hấp thụ sắt:
> - Uống sắt mỗi ngày đặc biệt là sắt nước fogyma
> - Bổ sung vitamin C: vitamin C giúp tăng lượng hấp thu sắt lên đến 50% vì vậy hãy bổ sung thêm vitamin C để giúp cơ thể dễ hấp thu sắt từ thực vật hơn.
> - Thực phẩm bổ trợ: như ngũ cốc, bánh mì có bổ sung sắt là lựa chọn tốt.
> - Sử dụng chế phẩm bổ sung sắt: nếu bạn đang có thai hoặc cho con bú, hãy tư vấn bác sĩ để bổ sung sắt hợp lí.
> - Một số thực phẩm cản trở sự hấp thu sắt của cơ thể, vì vậy nên tránh ăn cùng như đồ uống có cafein và thực phẩm giàu canxi như trà, café, sữa.


mẹo này hay nè bạ. Cảm ơn bạn nhé


----------



## KhaLam

Sắt là một chất đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình cấu tạo enzyme miễn dịch và hình thành hồng cầu. Thiếu sắt có thể dẫn đến tình trạng mệt mỏi cũng như thiếu máu, đặc biệt đối với mẹ bầu. Nghiêm trọng hơn thiếu sắt còn có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến phát triển của thai nhi. Mẹ bầu nên lưu ý bổ sung sắt đủ cho cơ thể. Với việc vận chuyển oxy cho cơ thể, sắt đóng vai trò quan trọng, thiếu sắt sẽ làm ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng thậm chí ngưng trệ. Để đảm bảo nhu cầu phát triển của thai nhi và tăng cường sức khỏe, một người phụ nữ trong thai kỳ so với bình thường sẽ cần nhiều máu hơn. Thêm đó, chuyên gia hướng dẫn mẹ bầu bổ sung sắt trong thai kỳ bằng thuốc sắt cho bà bầu bởi vì sắt cũng có tác dụng lớn giúp kích thích vị giác.


----------



## KyMy

Mình từ bầu bí đến lúc sinh đều dùng sắt nước fogyma, mới đầu thấy mọi người nói khó uống do có mùi tanh nhưng sau khi uống xong thì thích vì ko táo bón, ko bị khó chịu ở cổ như sắt viên. Loại này mình thấy bác sĩ kê cho nhiều mẹ đến khám thai lắm.


----------



## Tytram

Mẹ bầu nên uống loại sắt nào? Rất nhiều người băn khoăn khi dùng thuốc sắt vì không biết thuốc sắt cho bà bầu loại nào tốt nhất hiện nay. Thuốc bổ sung sắt cho bà bầu thường có mặt dưới 2 dạng:  sắt vô cơ (Sắt sulfate) và sắt hữu cơ (Sắt fumarate và sắt gluconate). Trong hai dạng này sắt hữu cơ có ưu điểm hơn sắt vô cơ là dễ hấp thu hơn và ít gây táo bón hơn. Có thể dùng các loại viên thuốc chứa sắt đơn thuần được sản xuất ở dạng có hóa trị 2 như: viên sắt gluconat, sắt succinat, sắt fumarat, sắt oxalate... Trên thị trường hiện nay thuốc sắt được bào chế dưới 2 dạng: sắt nước và viên sắt. Sắt nước fogyma  có ưu điểm là dễ hấp thu, ít gây táo bón, ít gây nóng nhưng lại khó uống và dễ gây buồn nôn. Viên sắt có ưu điểm là dễ uống, không gây buồn nôn nhưng hấp thu kém hơn sắt nước và gây nóng trong nhiều hơn.


----------



## linhnnguyen

Tytram nói:


> Mẹ bầu nên uống loại sắt nào? Rất nhiều người băn khoăn khi dùng thuốc sắt vì không biết thuốc sắt cho bà bầu loại nào tốt nhất hiện nay. Thuốc bổ sung sắt cho bà bầu thường có mặt dưới 2 dạng:  sắt vô cơ (Sắt sulfate) và sắt hữu cơ (Sắt fumarate và sắt gluconate). Trong hai dạng này sắt hữu cơ có ưu điểm hơn sắt vô cơ là dễ hấp thu hơn và ít gây táo bón hơn. Có thể dùng các loại viên thuốc chứa sắt đơn thuần được sản xuất ở dạng có hóa trị 2 như: viên sắt gluconat, sắt succinat, sắt fumarat, sắt oxalate... Trên thị trường hiện nay thuốc sắt được bào chế dưới 2 dạng: sắt nước và viên sắt. Sắt nước fogyma  có ưu điểm là dễ hấp thu, ít gây táo bón, ít gây nóng nhưng lại khó uống và dễ gây buồn nôn. Viên sắt có ưu điểm là dễ uống, không gây buồn nôn nhưng hấp thu kém hơn sắt nước và gây nóng trong nhiều hơn.


Bạn đang dùng loại nào đấy? Mình thấy mn chỉ nhiều loại quá nên không biết phân vân quá. Loại nào uống vào không bị táo bón


----------



## linhnnguyen

CunYeu nói:


> Thiếu máu thiếu sắt có thể gây ra các triệu chứng bao gồm:
> 
> Mệt mỏi, đuối sức
> Chóng mặt, đau đầu
> Nhạy cảm với nhiệt độ
> Tay chân lạnh
> Khó thở, đau ngực
> Khó tập trung
> Tim đập nhanh
> Hội chứng chân không yên
> Thèm đồ ăn không phải thực phẩm, như nước đá hay bụi bẩn
> Ngoài ra còn có một số dấu hiệu thể chất cho thấy sự thiếu hụt sắt chẳng hạn như:
> 
> Móng tay dễ gãy
> Vết nứt ở hai bên miệng
> Rụng tóc
> Viêm lưỡi
> Da nhợt nhạt hoặc vàng bất thường
> Nhịp tim không đều hoặc thở.
> Bạn nên bỏ sung sắt nước fogyma để cho bé và mẹ đều khỏe mạnh nhé


Những triệu chứng mình thường gặp nè. Nhưng không biết ăn gì uống gì cho mình bổ sung sắt tốt hơn


----------



## linhnnguyen

Thanh mai nói:


> nếu bị thiếu sắt thì bạn nên làm theo những bước sau nhé để mẹ và bé cùng khỏe:
> - Bổ sung sắt trong suốt thời kỳ mang thai.
> - Thực hiện chế độ ăn cân đối giàu sắt như thịt màu đỏ (thịt bò, thịt trâu…), hải sản, thịt gia cầm, trứng, bột bánh mì, đậu, lạc, bí đỏ, các loại rau xanh đậm như rau ngót, dền, muống,...Tăng hấp thu sắt bằng ăn uống các loại quả giàu vitamin C như cam, chanh, dứa, nho, ổi, đu đủ… khi ăn thức ăn nhiều sắt.
> - Không nên uống trà, cà phê ngay sau ăn.
> - Nên nuôi trẻ bằng sữa mẹ hoặc sữa bổ sung sắt dành cho trẻ trong năm đầu đời.
> Chúc các mom thành công


Cảm ơn bạn nhé. Bạn có bổ sung loại sắt nào không? Chi mình với


----------



## Thanh Tâm

Bổ sung sắt vào bạn nhé. Nếu bạn không bổ sung sớm sẽ bị mệt lắm đấy


----------



## Minh Lý

Mình đã từng cho con dùng vitamin tổng hợp cứ nghĩ rằng sẽ đủ dinh dưỡng cho con, nhưng ko ngờ con vẫn thiếu sắt. Đưa con đến thăm khám bác sĩ thì được kê fogyma bổ sung cho bé mỗi tháng theo định kỳ và xét nghiệm lại sau khi đủ. Ngoài ra, mình kết hợp ăn uống nữa. Sau 3 tháng dùng sản phẩm thì con mình màu da nhìn khác hẳn ko xanh xao như trước, ăn uống cũng được cải thiện hơn. Fogyma là sắt nước nên bé cũng dễ uống bởi mùi vị ko có, hấp thu và tiêu hóa cũng ổn nữa.


----------



## HanhNhi

Mình cũng có dấu hiệu như bạn đi bác sĩ được kê sắt nước fogyma (ko biết viết đúng chưa), về mình tìm hiểu thì sản phẩm này được nhiều người dùng, có thương hiệu lâu năm, mà bác sĩ kê đơn nên mình tin tưởng. Mình dùng 3 tháng theo đơn bác sĩ thì ko còn dấu hiệu hoa mắt chóng mặt nữa, ăn uống ngon miệng hơn.


----------



## HanhNhi

Thanh Huyền nói:


> Bạn kiểm tra lại chế độ ăn uống của bạn đã bổ sung đủ 4 nhóm thực phầm cần thiết chưa. Ngoài ra, vitamin theo mình biết chỉ bổ sung toàn diện các chất để hỗ trợ cho thai nhi, còn dấu hiệu hoa mắt chóng mặt bạn nêu thì mình sợ bạn đang bị thiếu máu đấy, bạn xét nghiệm máu xem sao.


Ăn thực phẩm cũng tốt nhưng bạn xem uống thêm các loại thuốc sắt xem sao nhé


----------



## trinhtrinh

*Đánh trống ngực*
Tim làm việc quá sức có thể dẫn đến nhịp tim không đều, tiếng thổi ở tim, tim giãn và thậm chí là suy tim. Tuy nhiên đừng vội hoảng sợ. Rất có thể nguyên nhân chỉ là thiếu máu do thiếu sắt. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn đã có vấn đề về tim thì rất cần kiểm tra nồng độ sắt vì thiếu sắt có thể làm cho bệnh tim nặng lên.
*Chân bồn chồn*
Bạn luôn đứng ngồi không yên? Khoảng 15% số người bị hội chứng chân bồn chồn có thiếu sắt. Lượng sắt càng thấp, triệu chứng càng nặng.
*Đau đầu*
Cơ thể bị thiếu sắt sẽ ưu tiên dành ôxy cho não trước khi lo ngại về các mô khác, nhưng ngay cả như vậy thì não vẫn không nhận được đủ ô xi ở mức tối ưu. Để đáp lại, các động mạch của não có thể sưng lên, gây đau đầu.


----------



## trinhtrinh

KhaLam nói:


> Sắt là một chất đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình cấu tạo enzyme miễn dịch và hình thành hồng cầu. Thiếu sắt có thể dẫn đến tình trạng mệt mỏi cũng như thiếu máu, đặc biệt đối với mẹ bầu. Nghiêm trọng hơn thiếu sắt còn có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến phát triển của thai nhi. Mẹ bầu nên lưu ý bổ sung sắt đủ cho cơ thể. Với việc vận chuyển oxy cho cơ thể, sắt đóng vai trò quan trọng, thiếu sắt sẽ làm ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng thậm chí ngưng trệ. Để đảm bảo nhu cầu phát triển của thai nhi và tăng cường sức khỏe, một người phụ nữ trong thai kỳ so với bình thường sẽ cần nhiều máu hơn. Thêm đó, chuyên gia hướng dẫn mẹ bầu bổ sung sắt trong thai kỳ bằng thuốc sắt cho bà bầu bởi vì sắt cũng có tác dụng lớn giúp kích thích vị giác.


Quan trọng bổ sung gì vào sắt chứ mom? nếu bổ sung không tốt thì khổ cacr mẹ và bé lắm luôn


----------



## tieuyeu

Sắt đóng vai trò quan trọng trong sản sinh hemoglobin, một protein giúp hồng cầu đưa ô xi đi khắp cơ thể. Vì thế thiếu sắt có thể dẫn đến thiếu máu và nhiều hệ lụy khác:
*Kiệt sức*
Đây là dấu hiệu phổ biến nhất của thiếu sắt và có lẽ cũng khó phát hiện nhất, vì phụ nữ rất hay cảm thấy mệt mỏi. Tuy nhiên, thiếu sắt khiến ô xi tới các mô ít hơn, vì thế cơ thể bị cạn kiệt nguồn năng lượng cần thiết. Nếu sự mệt mỏi “bình thường” của bạn đi kèm với cảm giác yếu ớt, bồn chồn hoặc không thể tập trung, thì cần nghĩ đến việc bổ sung sắt.
*Kinh nguyệt nhiều*
Ở phụ nữ, nguyên nhân số một của thiếu sắt là kinh nguyệt quá nhiều khiến cho cơ thể không sản xuất kịp để bù lại lượng máu bị mất sau mỗi kỳ đèn đỏ. Lượng kinh nguyệt bình thường chỉ khoảng hai đến 3 thìa cà phê mỗi tháng. Nếu bạn phải thay BVS dưới 2 tiếng mỗi lần thì cần đi khám bác sĩ phụ khoa.
*Xanh xao*
Đó là lý do khiến từ “xanh xao” thường được dùng với nghĩa “ốm yếu”. Hemoglobin khiến máu có màu đỏ và nhờ đó mang lại làn da hồng hào. Điều này có nghĩa là lượng protein này thấp có thể “hút cạn” màu sắc ra khỏi làn da. Cho dù da bạn có tông màu gì, nếu bên trong môi, nước răng hoặc bên trong mi mắt dưới có màu đỏ nhạt hơn bình thường, thì thiếu sắt rất có thể là thủ phạm.
*Hay thở gấp*
Dù bạn hít thở sâu thế nào đi nữa, nếu nồng độ ôxy xuống thấp, bạn sẽ có cảm giác thiếu không khí. Nếu bạn thấy mình “không thở nổi” khi làm những việc mà bình thường bạn vẫn làm tốt - như lên cầu thang hay tập thể dục - thì hãy nghĩ đến nguyên nhân thiếu sắt.


----------



## nganthu

*Thèm ăn đất sét, vữa tường và đá lạnh*
Còn có tên là bệnh pica, việc thèm (và thực sự ăn) những thứ không phải thức ăn có thể là một dấu hiệu của thiếu sắt. Người bị thiếu sắt có thể rất vồ vập với những món kỳ lạ như phấn, đất sét, chất bẩn và giấy. Nhưng rất may là phần lớn phụ nữ bị thiếu sắt chọn ăn đá lạnh. Do đó những bệnh nhân có tiền sử thiếu máu cần đi khám lại ngay khi bắt đầu có dấu hiệu thèm ăn đá lạnh.
*Cảm giác lo âu vô cớ*
Cho dù cuộc sống của bạn chưa đủ stress, thì thiếu sắt cũng có thể khiến bạn có cảm giác lo lắng nhiều hơn. Tình trạng thiếu ô xi làm hệ thần kinh giao cảm tăng cường hoạt động, khiến cơ thể bị “tăng tốc” quá mức. Thêm nữa, do thiếu sắt khiến tim nhịp nhanh nên bạn dễ có cảm giác căng thẳng ngay cả khi đủ lý do để thư giãn.
*Rụng tóc*
Thiếu sắt, nhất là khi tiến triển thành bệnh thiếu máu thiếu sắt toàn phát, có thể gây rụng tóc. Lý do là vì cơ thể phải dành ưu tiên ô xi cho những chức năng sống còn, và tóc không nằm trong số đó. Tuy nhiên cũng đừng quá hoảng sợ khi thấy vài sợi tóc rụng. Mỗi ngày một người bình thường bị rụng mất khoảng 100 sợi tóc.


----------



## Tuyettring

*Ăn chay*
Sắt không được tạo ra giống nhau. Cơ thể chúng ta hấp thu sắt heme - có nguồn gốc từ thịt, gia cầm và cá - hiệu quả hơn gấp 2 đến 3 lần so với sắt không heme từ thực vật. Tuy nhiên bạn vẫn có thể nhận đủ lượng sắt với một kế hoạch ăn uống cẩn thận. Rau lá xanh, ngũ cốc nguyên cám và đậu đỗ đều giàu sắt. Đừng quên phối hợp chúng với những thực phẩm giàu vitamin C như ớt, quả mọng và súp lơ xanh để tăng cường hấp thu.
*Tuyến giáp kém hoạt động*
Thiếu sắt làm chậm chức năng tuyến giáp của cơ thể và cản trở hoạt động tăng cường chuyển hóa của tuyến nội tiết này. Nhược giáp là tình trạng hay bị bỏ qua - khoảng 6 phần 10 số người bị bệnh tuyến giáo không biết là mình có bệnh -  vì thế nếu cảm thấy luôn mệt mỏi, tăng cân hoặc thân nhiệt giảm thì cần đi khám bác sĩ.
*Mang thai*
Axít folic là dưỡng chất không thể thiếu khi mang thai, nhưng em bé trong bụng bạn còn cần cả sắt nữa, và nếu không được cung cấp đủ, bé sẽ lấy từ nguồn dự trữ của mẹ. Hơn nữa, nhiều phụ nữ bị mất máu đáng kể trong khi sinh, khiến cho lượng sắt giảm sút. Nếu bạn mang đa thai, đẻ dày hoặc bị nôn do nghén, có lẽ bạn cần tăng cường sắt trong chế độ ăn.


----------



## Tuyettring

tieuyeu nói:


> Sắt đóng vai trò quan trọng trong sản sinh hemoglobin, một protein giúp hồng cầu đưa ô xi đi khắp cơ thể. Vì thế thiếu sắt có thể dẫn đến thiếu máu và nhiều hệ lụy khác:
> *Kiệt sức*
> Đây là dấu hiệu phổ biến nhất của thiếu sắt và có lẽ cũng khó phát hiện nhất, vì phụ nữ rất hay cảm thấy mệt mỏi. Tuy nhiên, thiếu sắt khiến ô xi tới các mô ít hơn, vì thế cơ thể bị cạn kiệt nguồn năng lượng cần thiết. Nếu sự mệt mỏi “bình thường” của bạn đi kèm với cảm giác yếu ớt, bồn chồn hoặc không thể tập trung, thì cần nghĩ đến việc bổ sung sắt.
> *Kinh nguyệt nhiều*
> Ở phụ nữ, nguyên nhân số một của thiếu sắt là kinh nguyệt quá nhiều khiến cho cơ thể không sản xuất kịp để bù lại lượng máu bị mất sau mỗi kỳ đèn đỏ. Lượng kinh nguyệt bình thường chỉ khoảng hai đến 3 thìa cà phê mỗi tháng. Nếu bạn phải thay BVS dưới 2 tiếng mỗi lần thì cần đi khám bác sĩ phụ khoa.
> *Xanh xao*
> Đó là lý do khiến từ “xanh xao” thường được dùng với nghĩa “ốm yếu”. Hemoglobin khiến máu có màu đỏ và nhờ đó mang lại làn da hồng hào. Điều này có nghĩa là lượng protein này thấp có thể “hút cạn” màu sắc ra khỏi làn da. Cho dù da bạn có tông màu gì, nếu bên trong môi, nước răng hoặc bên trong mi mắt dưới có màu đỏ nhạt hơn bình thường, thì thiếu sắt rất có thể là thủ phạm.
> *Hay thở gấp*
> Dù bạn hít thở sâu thế nào đi nữa, nếu nồng độ ôxy xuống thấp, bạn sẽ có cảm giác thiếu không khí. Nếu bạn thấy mình “không thở nổi” khi làm những việc mà bình thường bạn vẫn làm tốt - như lên cầu thang hay tập thể dục - thì hãy nghĩ đến nguyên nhân thiếu sắt.


Mình thấy cái xanh xao là nghe sợ nhất. người minh cũng xanh xao mà ăn gì mãi khôn đỡ với có hỏi thươc sắt thì không biết uống loại nào


----------



## vanngoc

_*Nguyên nhân thiếu sắt:*_ Có nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra thiếu sắt trong đó hay gặp nhất là do:
_Không cung cấp đủ nhu cầu sắt_
- Do tăng nhu cầu sắt: Trẻ em tuổi dậy thì, phụ nữ thời kỳ kinh nguyệt, phụ nữ có thai, cho con bú…;
- Do cung cấp thiếu: Ăn không đủ, ăn kiêng, chế độ ăn không cân đối, chế độ ăn uống của người nghiện rượu, người già…;
- Do cơ thể giảm hấp thu sắt: Viêm dạ dày, viêm ruột; cắt đoạn dạ dày, ruột; Do ăn một số thức ăn làm giảm hấp thu sắt như tanin, phytat trong chè, cà phê; nước uống có ga..._
Mất sắt do mất máu mạn tính_
- Loét dạ dày tá tràng biến chứng chảy máu, ung thư đường tiêu hóa, nhiễm giun móc, polyp đường ruột…; viêm chảy máu đường tiết niệu; mất máu nhiều qua kinh nguyệt; sau phẫu thuật, sau chấn thương, U xơ tử cung…;
- Tan máu trong lòng mạch: Bệnh đái huyết sắc tố kịch phát ban đêm.


----------



## myle

*Triệu chứng của bệnh thiếu máu, thiếu sắt*
Người bị bệnh thiếu máu, thiếu sắt thường có triệu chứng da xanh xao, niêm mạc nhợt nhạt, lưỡi nhợt, nhẵn do mất hoặc mòn gai lưỡi, lông, tóc, móng khô dễ gãy. Bản thân người bệnh cảm thấy mệt mỏi, hoa mắt chóng mặt khi thay đổi tư thế, tức ngực, giảm khả năng hoạt động thể lực và trí lực.


----------



## myle

vanngoc nói:


> _*Nguyên nhân thiếu sắt:*_ Có nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra thiếu sắt trong đó hay gặp nhất là do:
> _Không cung cấp đủ nhu cầu sắt_
> - Do tăng nhu cầu sắt: Trẻ em tuổi dậy thì, phụ nữ thời kỳ kinh nguyệt, phụ nữ có thai, cho con bú…;
> - Do cung cấp thiếu: Ăn không đủ, ăn kiêng, chế độ ăn không cân đối, chế độ ăn uống của người nghiện rượu, người già…;
> - Do cơ thể giảm hấp thu sắt: Viêm dạ dày, viêm ruột; cắt đoạn dạ dày, ruột; Do ăn một số thức ăn làm giảm hấp thu sắt như tanin, phytat trong chè, cà phê; nước uống có ga...
> _Mất sắt do mất máu mạn tính_
> - Loét dạ dày tá tràng biến chứng chảy máu, ung thư đường tiêu hóa, nhiễm giun móc, polyp đường ruột…; viêm chảy máu đường tiết niệu; mất máu nhiều qua kinh nguyệt; sau phẫu thuật, sau chấn thương, U xơ tử cung…;
> - Tan máu trong lòng mạch: Bệnh đái huyết sắc tố kịch phát ban đêm.


Biểu hiên này bạn nên đi khám xem sao nhé mom?


----------



## myle

Uống thuốc sắt phải theo sự chỉ định, hướng dẫn của bác sĩ để thuốc phát huy tác dụng tối đa, bổ sung lượng sắt cần thiết cho mẹ và bé yêu.

Thuốc sắt dành cho bà bầu uống liều lượng thế nào, bao nhiêu là đủ không phải mẹ nào cũng biết. Nếu không tìm hiểu, tự ý mua thuốc sắt ở hiệu thuốc, uống các loại thuốc không được bác sĩ kê đơn mẹ bầu sẽ có những triệu chứng mệt mỏi, đau đầu, táo bón, nôn ói…


----------



## TiTi

Khi có thai, cơ thể mẹ sẽ yêu cầu lượng máu nhiều hơn bình thường để nuôi dưỡng thai nhi. Vì thế nhu cầu về bổ sung chất sắt của cơ thể sẽ tăng, chất sắt sẽ sản sinh thêm lượng máu cần thiết và tham gia vào quá trình tạo nhân tế bào.

Chất sắt tạo ra hemoglobin và làm nhiệm vụ mang oxy đến các mô và cơ quan. Nếu cơ thể mẹ không nhận đủ sắt từ chế độ dinh dưỡng hàng ngày sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng thiếu máu. Thường phụ nữ mang thai thiếu sắt rất nhiều, tình trạng này thường xảy ra vào kỳ tam nguyệt cá thứ nhất và thứ 2. Vì thế thuốc sắt cho bà bầu rất cần thiết, nhất là ở giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa thai kỳ.

Thiếu chất sắt khi mang thai sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng sinh non, trẻ sơ sinh nhẹ cân và mẹ hay mệt mỏi, chóng mặt, chán ăn.

Để tránh những tác hại xấu từ việc thiếu chất sắt ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe mẹ và bé, ngay từ khi có bầu các mẹ nên đến bệnh viện kiểm tra, theo dõi và làm các xét nghiệm để biết mình có thiếu sắt hay không, để bổ sung phù hợp nhất.


----------



## TiTi

linhnnguyen nói:


> Bạn cho mình hỏi bạn đã sử dụng thuốc gì để cải thiện ạ? Mình chưa xét nghiệm máu vì chỗ mình muốn xét nghiệm máu phải đi lên tuyến Huyện cơ.


Xét nghiệm ở huyện thì làm ăn được gì? nên đi lên tỉnh mà xét nghiệm chứ


----------



## nganquynh

Tác dụng của thuốc sắt cho bà bầu và thai nhi
Sắt có vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình mang thai của phụ nữ. Khi mang thai, hồng cầu và enzym hệ miễn dịch có tác dụng tăng sức đề kháng cho cơ thể, vì thế sắt giữ vai trò quan trọng giúp mẹ và bé khỏe mạnh hơn.

Các tác dụng của thuốc sắt cho bà bầu như:

- Giúp cơ thể sản sinh đủ máu, tăng cường sức đề kháng, hệ miễn dịch tốt cho mẹ và thai nhi.

- Giúp bà bầu ăn ngon miệng, dễ ngủ, thư giãn hơn

- Tinh thần thoải mái, vui vẻ

- Phát triển trí não thai nhi, giúp thai nhi hình thành xương và răng chắc khỏe

- Tránh các bệnh về dị tật bẩm sinh cho bé yêu.

- Tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, giúp bé phòng chống được các loại bệnh dịch

thuoc sat cho ba bau: uong bao nhieu la du va nen uong khi nao? - 5

Các mẹ không nên tự ý mua thuốc sắt và tự uống (Ảnh minh họa)

Nếu mẹ thiếu sắt sẽ dẫn tới những hệ lụy sau đây:

- Mẹ bầu thường xuyên mệt mỏi, chán ăn, mất ngủ, đau đầu

- Dễ ốm, sức đề kháng kém

- Suy nhược cơ thể sau sinh, nhiễm trùng hậu sản, sinh non, băng huyết sau sinh…

- Trẻ sinh non, thiếu tháng, thai nhi bị suy dinh dưỡng từ trong bụng mẹ, nhẹ cân

- Ảnh hưởng đến thể lực, trí tuệ và sự phát triển sau này của bé

- Thiếu nhiều sắt có thể gây ra tình trạng sảy thai, dị tật bẩm sinh ở trẻ


----------



## nganquynh

Theo các chuyên gia thì bổ sung sắt nước và sắt viên thì cái nào cũng có lợi và hại.Bạn nên xem cơ thể mình phù hợp với sắt nào thì uống cái này còn tốt cho acr mẹ và bé nên cẩn trọng nhé.


----------



## Tangnga

Hiện nay, có 2 loại thuốc sắt cho bà bầu là: Sắt hữu cơ (Gluconate sắt, fumarate sắt) và sắt vô cơ (sắt sulfat ).

Thuốc sắt hữu cơ dễ hấp thụ, ít gây táo bón hơn thuốc sắt vô cơ.

Các loại thuốc sắt hiện nay được bào chế, sản xuất ở dạng nước và dạng viên.

Thuốc sắt dạng nước giúp các mẹ bầu ít táo báo, ít gây nóng trong, dễ hấp thụ nhưng lại khó uống, dễ buồn nôn. Viên thuốc sắt sẽ dễ uống, không buồn nôn nhưng lại gây nóng trong, khó hấp thụ hơn.

Thuốc sắt cho bà bầu loại nào tốt? Thuốc sắt thì còn phải tùy thuộc vào cơ địa của từng người, có thể hợp và tốt với người này nhưng không tốt với người kia. Để biết mình hợp, dùng loại nào tốt nhất các mẹ bầu hãy nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ và khám thai định kỳ để biết cơ thể thiếu bao nhiêu sắt và bổ sung loại thuốc sắt phù hợp, tốt nhất cho cơ thể.


----------



## Tangnga

Uống thuốc sắt cần có liều lượng, quy chuẩn và uống theo từng thời điểm thai kỳ ở giai đoạn nào. Việc uống bao nhiêu thuốc sắt là đủ với nhu cầu cơ thể bà bầu đang thiếu hụt chất sắt thì phải dựa vào kết quả xét nghiệm, tư vấn của bác sĩ.

thuoc sat cho ba bau: uong bao nhieu la du va nen uong khi nao? 

Mẹ bầu nên đi khám, kiểm tra để biết mình thiếu bao nhiêu sắt

Theo các chuyên gia thì mẹ bầu nên uống khoảng 15 - 16mg sắt/ngày trước khi mang thai và uống khoảng 27mg sắt/ngày khi đang mang thai. Hàm lượng thuốc sắt này có thể tăng giảm tùy vào việc cơ thể mẹ thiếu bao nhiêu chất sắt, thai ở tháng thứ mấy.

Những bà bầu thiếu máu nghiêm trọng liều lượng các chuyên gia khuyên dùng là 60mg sắt/ngày.

Lưu ý: Các mẹ không tự ý uống thuốc sắt hay uống theo chỉ hướng dẫn của nhân viên bán thuốc. Mẹ bầu chỉ được uống theo liều lượng bác sĩ khuyên, chỉ định để có kết quả tốt nhất, an toàn cho thai nhi.


----------



## ngannga

huốc sắt uống tốt nhất vào buổi sáng khi đang đói. Không nên uống sắt trước giờ đi ngủ vì có thể gây nóng người khiến bà bầu khó ngủ, mất ngủ

thuoc sat cho ba bau: uong bao nhieu la du va nen uong khi nao? 

Uống thuốc sắt khi đói là tốt nhất 

Các mẹ bầu có thể uống thuốc sắt với nước trái cây giàu vitamin C để cơ thể hấp thụ sắt tốt nhất. Các chất dinh dưỡng, vitamin C có tác dụng thúc đẩy quá trình hấp thụ chất sắt nhanh, tốt hơn.

Lưu ý:

Khi uống thuốc sắt cho bà bầu, các mẹ nên tránh hoặc ăn uống các thực phẩm giàu canxi, cafein trước hoặc sau đó 2 - 3 giờ để các thực phẩm này không làm giảm tác dụng của thuốc sắt, kìm hãm sự hấp thụ sắt của cơ thể.

Khi sử dụng thuốc sắt bà bầu nên uống nhiều nước, ăn các thực phẩm giàu chất xơ để tránh táo bón, nóng trong. Mẹ nên sử dụng nước đun sôi để nguội, không uống trà hay cafe tránh làm giảm tác dụng, sự hấp thụ sắt của cơ thể.

Không tự ý sử dụng thuốc sắt và uống quá liều lượng sẽ gây ra các bệnh tiểu đường, xơ gan, tim mạch. Phải nghe tư vấn, uống thuốc theo đơn bác sĩ chuyên khoa kê.


----------



## ngannga

Khi cơ thể hấp thụ lượng sắt quá nhiều do lạm dụng thuốc sắt, các thực phẩm giàu sắt trên 45mg sắt/ngày sẽ khiến lượng sắt trong có trong máu quá cao, gây lên các vấn đề như: Mất cân bằng oxy hóa, bệnh tiểu đường, cao huyết áp, bệnh tim mạch, vô sinh hoặc, sảy thai, tiền sản giật…

Do vậy, mẹ bầu chỉ nên sử dụng liều lượng vừa phải, đáp ứng đủ lượng sắt cơ thể cần thiết.

Để biết uống bao nhiêu thuốc sắt cho bà bầu là đủ, không gây các bệnh khác thì bà bầu có thể đi khám, xét nghiệm tại các bệnh viện để biết chính xác nhất cơ thể bạn thiếu bao nhiêu chất sắt và bổ sung chất sắt bằng thuốc sắt hay thực phẩm giàu chất sắt.

thuoc sat cho ba bau: uong bao nhieu la du va nen uong khi nao? - 8

Uống thuốc sắt đủ là cách bảo vệ thai nhi trước những tác động xấu do thiếu lượng sắt trong cơ thể (Ảnh minh họa)

Thuốc sắt cho bà bầu nên uống khi nào? Tốt nhất trước khi có ý định mang thai, mẹ nên bổ sung các thực phẩm chứa nhiều chất sắt, thuốc sắt để cung cấp cho cơ thể đủ sắt để hạn chế tình trạng thiếu máu do thiếu chất sắt mang thai, thai nhi phát triển tốt, không mắc các bệnh dị tật bẩm sinh do thiếu chất dinh dưỡng từ trong bụng mẹ.

Ngoài việc bổ sung thuốc sắt cho bà bầu 3 tháng đầu, trong suốt quá trình thai kỳ mẹ bầu cần ăn uống các thực phẩm giàu sắt như: Thịt bò nạc, thịt lợn thăn, ngũ cốc, yến mạch, các loại đậu, nho khô… Mẹ bầu có thể sử dụng các thực phẩm này vào bữa chính hay bữa phụ, tùy loại thực phẩm.

Chất sắt rất cần thiết đối với sự phát triển của thai nhi và sức khỏe bà bầu, muốn con sinh ra khỏe mạnh, đủ cân, ít ốm và thông minh mẹ bầu nên đi khám thai định kỳ, chỉ uống thuốc sắt theo liều lượng và hướng dẫn của bác sĩ. Không được lạm dụng thuốc sắt cho bà bầu, uống quá nhiều, thừa chất sắt thuốc sẽ phản tác dụng và gây ra một số bệnh khác.


----------



## TuyDuyen

Sắt có nhiều trong các loại thịt có màu đỏ như tim, gan, thịt gia cầm, cá, nghêu, hàu, lòng đỏ trứng; các loại đậu, ngũ cốc, các loại rau có lá xanh đậm, bông cải, bí ngô, và trái cây khô. Trong đó nguồn gốc động vật được coi là nguồn hấp thu sắt tốt hơn so với thực vật. Ở một người bình thường hấp thu có thể hấp thu được 10 - 15% sắt từ động vật con số này chỉ còn là 5 - 10% sắt ở thực vật.

Sử dụng thuốc sắt cho bà bầu như thế nào, uống bao nhiêu là đủ thì mẹ bầu nên đến bệnh viện làm các xét nghiệm, kiểm tra về lượng sắt cơ thể thiếu hụt và uống thuốc sắt, bổ sung thuốc sắt theo sự chỉ định của bác sĩ một cách khoa học, an toàn đúng và đủ liều lượng, loại thuốc sắt phù hợp với cơ địa mẹ bầu.


----------



## TuyDuyen

Chất sắt rất cần cho cơ thể trong việc tạo thành hemoglobin - 1 thành phần quan trọng của máu và nuôi dưỡng oxy cho cơ thể. Hơn nữa, chất sắt là thành phần dinh dưỡng không thể thiếu đối với phụ nữ có thai và trẻ em.

3.1. Đối với phụ nữ có thai
Phụ nữ trong thời gian có thai sẽ chứng kiến nhiều sự thay đổi về mặt tâm sinh lí thế nên chúng ta thường thấy rằng thiếu máu là tình trạng phổ biến ở phụ nữ mang thai.

Vì vậy, chế độ dinh dưỡng của bà bầu cần bổ sung chất sắt trong suốt quá trình mang thai giúp tái tạo máu hiệu quả hơn. Và trong thời gian này mẹ bầu cũng cần nạp thật nhiều dưỡng chất cho thai nhi hấp thụ thế nên khó để đảm bảo đủ hàm lượng khoáng chất cần thiết.

Thế nên mẹ bầu cần bổ sung sắt từ các thực phẩm chức năng cũng như uống thuốc sắt hằng ngày. Việc uống sắt giúp phòng tránh thiếu máu và tốt cho thai nhi. Tiếp đó, trong quá trình hình thành các cơ quan mà đặc biệt là não bộ rất cần được bổ sung đầy đủ những khoáng chất cần thiết trong đó có chất sắt.

Vì vậy trong thời gian mang thai các mẹ nên uống thuốc sắt mỗi ngày giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe cho cả mẹ và con.

Thuốc sắt rất cần cho cả mẹ bầu và thai nhi phát triển khỏe mạnh

Thuốc sắt rất cần cho cả mẹ bầu và thai nhi phát triển khỏe mạnh

3.2. Đối với trẻ em
Không chỉ có thai nhi mà trẻ em cũng rất cần được cung cấp đầy đủ khoáng chất mỗi ngày. Uống sắt vừa giúp trẻ bổ sung chất sắt do thiếu máu vừa hỗ trợ việc hấp thu canxi cho hệ xương phát triển hoàn thiện.

Để con trẻ phát triển khỏe mạnh và sức khỏe toàn diện thì cha mẹ cần chú ý bổ sung chất sắt mỗi ngày cho trẻ.


----------



## Thuynga

Những lưu ý cần biết khi uống thuốc sắt
Không nên uống canxi cùng lúc với thuốc sắt do liều lượng canxi đạt 300mg sẽ ảnh hưởng xấu đến sự hấp thụ sắt của cơ thể. Đấy chính là lưu ý đầu tiên bạn cần biết khi uống sắt. Cần chú ý liều lượng và thời gian uống thuốc giúp hạn chế những tác dụng phụ do 2 khoáng chất này cản trợ sự hấp thu lẫn nhau.

Vitamin C có khả năng khử Fe3+ thành Fe2+ giúp sắt dễ hấp thụ, thế nên bạn hãy uống nước cam giúp cơ thể hấp thu sắt một cách tốt nhất. Protein có trong động vật cũng có chứa thành phần có khả năng giúp cơ thể hấp thu sắt tốt hơn, vậy nên hãy bổ sung vào thực đơn thịt cá cho bữa ăn mỗi ngày.

Không được dùng các chất kích thích như trà, cà phê hay nước ngọt có gas do chúng làm cản trở sự hấp thụ sắt của cơ thể.

Không nên dùng chung thuốc sắt với các loại thuốc kháng sinh thuộc nhóm tetracyclin, nhóm quinolon, thuốc chống acid, hormon tuyến giáp.

Do sắt được hấp thu tốt nhất lúc bụng đói thế nên không nên uống sau khi ăn. Thức ăn sẽ làm cản trở sự hấp thụ sắt của cơ thể. Vì vậy thời gian phù hợp nhất để uống sắt là trước hoặc sau khi ăn từ 1 - 2 giờ. Hãy uống thật nhiều nước, ít nhất là nửa cốc khi uống sắt và không nên nhai viên thuốc lúc uống (thuốc dạng viên).

Trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi và người già không nên sử dụng chất sắt ở dạng viên mà nên sử dụng ở dạng giọt hay siro. Cần sử dụng đúng với chỉ dẫn liều lượng về số lượng giọt hoặc muỗng đong phù hợp từng lứa tuổi. Thuốc sắt siro khi uống sẽ làm cho răng đen thế nên hãy sử dụng thêm ống hút hoặc pha với nước rồi uống.

Đối với trẻ em nên cho trẻ uống sắt dạng siro

Đối với trẻ em nên cho trẻ uống sắt dạng siro

Bổ sung vào thực đơn những thực phẩm dồi dào chất sắt: hàu, thịt bò, cá, hoa quả giàu vitamin C giúp cơ thể hấp thu sắt tối ưu.


----------



## Thuynga

Mình từ bầu bí đến lúc sinh đều dùng sắt nước fogyma, mới đầu thấy mọi người nói khó uống do có mùi tanh nhưng sau khi uống xong thì thích vì ko táo bón, ko bị khó chịu ở cổ như sắt viên. Loại này mình thấy bác sĩ kê cho nhiều mẹ đến khám thai lắm.


----------



## KieuTien

Mình đã từng cho con dùng vitamin tổng hợp cứ nghĩ rằng sẽ đủ dinh dưỡng cho con, nhưng ko ngờ con vẫn thiếu sắt. Đưa con đến thăm khám bác sĩ thì được kê fogyma bổ sung cho bé mỗi tháng theo định kỳ và xét nghiệm lại sau khi đủ. Ngoài ra, mình kết hợp ăn uống nữa. Sau 3 tháng dùng sản phẩm thì con mình màu da nhìn khác hẳn ko xanh xao như trước, ăn uống cũng được cải thiện hơn. Fogyma là sắt nước nên bé cũng dễ uống bởi mùi vị ko có, hấp thu và tiêu hóa cũng ổn nữa.


----------



## KieuTien

Thuynga nói:


> Mình từ bầu bí đến lúc sinh đều dùng sắt nước fogyma, mới đầu thấy mọi người nói khó uống do có mùi tanh nhưng sau khi uống xong thì thích vì ko táo bón, ko bị khó chịu ở cổ như sắt viên. Loại này mình thấy bác sĩ kê cho nhiều mẹ đến khám thai lắm.


Chị ơi, chị dùng fogyma thấy thế nào ạ? Em cũng mới được bác sĩ kê fogyma để dùng, e tìm hiểu trên mạng thì thấy sản phẩm được nhiều chị em dùng lắm, check fanpage thì nhiều người theo dõi và phản hồi trên page, lại còn được dùng thử sản phẩm, nên e cũng mạo muội đặt để dùng thử xem hợp ko đã, chứ ko mua nhiều về ko hợp lại phí ra.


----------



## ngocle

thời kỳ mang thai muốn sử dung thực phẩm chức năng hay bất kỳ loại thuốc nào các mẹ cũng nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ cho chắc chắn


----------



## ngocle

Đa số nhiều bà bầu lựa chọn cung cấp thêm sắt cho cơ thể bằng cách uống viên sắt, bởi sắt trong thực phẩm rất khó hấp thu vào cơ thể với số lượng nhiều. Tuy nhiên, không phải uống nhiều sắt sẽ tốt hơn, đôi khi dư thừa còn gây ra tình trạng không hề tốt cho cơ thể, tạo cơ hội cho những biến chứng không tốt trong thai kỳ.
Chính vì thế, chúng ta cũng cần thực sự lưu ý nên uống sắt vào thời điểm nào trong ngày, uống sắt với liều lượng sao cho đúng cách để phát huy hiệu quả tối ưu nhất.

Mỗi ngày bà bầu cần bổ sung 30mg đến 35 mg sắt cho cơ thể.
Bà bầu nên uống viên sắt vào khoảng 1-2 giờ đồng hồ sau bữa sáng, bữa trưa hoặc bữa tối. Thời điểm giúp chất sắt phát huy tối đa tác dụng chính là khi dạ dày trống rỗng, chính vì thế bạn không nên uống viên sắt khi vừa ăn no.
Tuy nhiên đối với cơ thể phụ nữ khi mang thai, nếu uống sắt hoặc canxi trong khi đói lại không hề tốt cho sức khỏe của mẹ bầu
Nếu như bà bầu đang phải bổ sung đồng thời cả sắt và canxi, nên uống cách quãng hai viên uống trong hai bữa khác nhau: Nếu bạn uống canxi sau bữa sáng., thì bạn nên uống sắt sau bữa trưa, đồng thời luân phiên thay đổi tuần hoàn các bữa sau đó. Hoặc bạn có thể căn thời gian để uống, ví dụ sau khi uống sắt khoảng 1-2 giờ đồng hồ, bạn mới uống tiếp canxi.
Bạn không nên uống sắt hoặc canxi vào buổi tối, trước giờ đi ngủ. Bởi vì hai chất này đều gây nóng người dẫn đến khó ngủ, ngủ không sâu giấc.


----------



## letan

Một số lưu ý dành cho bà bầu khi uống sắt
Bà bầu uống sắt trong suốt thời gian trước trong và sau thai kỳ sẽ đem lại hiệu quả vô cùng cho sức khỏe của cả mẹ và bé. Tuy nhiên bên cạnh lưu ý về bà bầu uống sắt vào thời điểm nào thì cũng cần chú ý cả về một số vấn đề sau khi sử dụng viên sắt:
Về ăn uống, theo nghiên cứu, thực phẩm giàu chất sắt khi kết hợp với một số loại thực phẩm như trứng, pho mát, ngũ cốc, sữa chua và…sẽ mất đi gần như hoàn toàn giá trị dinh dưỡng .
Tốt nhất nên bổ sung sắt bằng cách uống viên sắt sau bữa ăn 1-2 giờ. Đặc biệt, không uống thuốc sắt chung với sữa, cà phê hoặc trà, sẽ làm giảm khả năng hấp thu sắt vào cơ thể.
Nên uống sắt theo chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ để có hiệu quả tốt nhất, tránh tình trạng thiếu sắt hoặc dư thừa sắt trong thời gian mang thai, đều này sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi.
Với những thai phụ có lượng hồng cầu thấp thì cần bổ sung sắt ngay từ khi chuẩn bị mang thai cho tới sau khi sinh khoảng 1 tháng. Còn đối với mẹ bầu có lượng hồng cầu khá cao thì nên uống sắt trong giai đoạn giữa hoặc cuối thai kỳ và dưới sự chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ.
Việc bổ sung sắt trong giai đoạn thai kì là rất cần thiết, có lợi cho mẹ và bé nhưng không có nghĩa là càng uống nhiều sắt thì càng tốt.
Bà bầu uống sắt vào thời điểm nào trong ngày? Uống sắt với liều lượng ra sao? Cần chú ý những gì khi uống sắt? Những băn khoăn của mẹ bầu đều đã được giải đáp chi tiết. Mong rằng mẹ sẽ có một cơ thể khỏe mạnh để cho con phát triển tốt và ra đời an toàn. Nếu còn thắc mắc về các thông tin về mẹ bầu khi mang thai, vui lòng liên hệ với gani để được giải đáp!


----------



## letan

Theo các chuyên gia thì bổ sung sắt nước và sắt viên thì cái nào cũng có lợi và hại.Bạn nên xem cơ thể mình phù hợp với sắt nào thì uống cái này còn tốt cho acr mẹ và bé nên cẩn trọng nhé.


----------



## nguyenthai

Bổ sung sắt cho mẹ bầu đúng cách
Đối với người phụ nữ trong thời kỳ mang thai nhu cầu về sắt tăng lên rất cao bởi sắt làm nhiệm vụ tạo máu và tham gia vào quá trình tạo nhân tế bào. Sắt tham gia vào việc phân chia tế bào, tạo ra những tế bào mới, đặc biệt, trong vòng 10-16 ngày đầu khi bắt đầu thụ thai, các tế bào thần kinh của thai nhi được tạo ra hàng loạt nhờ sắt và acid folic, vì vậy nếu không đủ sắt thời gian này sẽ có nguy cơ lớn cho cả mẹ lẫn con, đứa trẻ khó có được trí thông minh tuyệt vời về sau.

Sắt đóng vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình hình thành hồng cầu và cấu tạo nên enzym hệ miễn dịch, giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng của cơ thể. Thiếu sắt có thể gây thiếu máu hoặc mệt mỏi ở người bình thường, nhưng với phụ nữ mang thai, thiếu sắt còn có thể gây ảnh hưởng nặng nề đến sự phát triển của thai nhi.

Khi thiếu sắt, việc vận chuyển oxy cho cơ thể mẹ và thai nhi sẽ bị ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng. Trong thời kỳ mang thai, thể tích máu của người mẹ tăng 50% so với bình thường, vì vậy mẹ bầu cần nhiều chất sắt để tăng cường sức khỏe và nhu cầu phát triển của thai nhi.

Ngoài ra, sắt cũng có tác dụng là tăng cảm giác ngon miệng. Mẹ bầu bị thiếu máu do thiếu sắt sẽ không muốn ăn, không ngủ được và mệt mỏi vì không có oxy lên não và các tế bào trong cơ thể. Mặc khác, khi thiếu sắt, sức đề kháng của mẹ kém sẽ dẫn tới nhiễm trùng. Điều này còn ảnh hưởng đến em bé sinh ra mang tiềm tàng của thiếu máu thiếu sắt giống mẹ, khó đạt được sức khỏe như mong muốn.

Đối với mẹ, thiếu sắt sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ sinh non, nhiễm trùng hậu sản, băng huyết sau sinh, suy nhược cơ thể... Còn đối với thai nhi, việc thiếu máu, thiếu sắt là yếu tố nguy cơ của suy dinh dưỡng bào thai, non tháng, nhẹ cân, ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển thể lực và trí lực của trẻ sau này.

Theo các số liệu nghiên cứu, có khoảng 40 - 50% phụ nữ mang thai bị thiếu sắt (thay đổi theo vùng). Riêng kết quả điều tra của Viện Dinh Dưỡng Quốc Gia, 36,8% phụ nữ mang thai tại Việt Nam thiếu máu và 75% nguyên nhân thiếu máu là do thiếu sắt.

Trước những vấn đề này, nhiều mẹ bầu không khỏi lo lắng: “Mẹ bầu nên bổ sung sắt ra sao?”, “Mẹ bầu nên uống loại sắt nào?”


----------



## nguyenthai

Trước mình cũng bị táo bón kinh khủng, có những lúc ngồi nhà vệ sịnh cả tiếng, rồi lại ra rồi vào, cảm thấy bất lực. Sau đó mình đổi sang uống sắt nước fogyma thì việc này được cải thiện, từ đây minh rút ra bài học mình bị táo do uống sắt viên. Vì sắt nước giúp hấp thu tốt, ko bị ảnh hưởng bởi thức ăn (kiểu lựa chọn thức ăn để cùng sắt viên ý) , sắt nước cũng dễ uống lắm nha chị, chỉ cần bẻ cái đầu cho miệng lắc lắc ống là xong, uống xong ko gây ra vị như sắt viên. Mình đã dùng được 3 tháng rồi đây.


----------



## maile

Số sắt mẹ bầu cần mỗi ngày:

Trước khi mang thai, cơ thể người phụ nữ cần 15mg sắt mỗi ngày. Đây là một lượng vi chất không nhỏ và nhiều người thường không đáp ứng đủ lượng sắt cho cơ thể như khuyến nghị.

Khi có thai, lượng sắt cần cho cơ thể sẽ tăng gấp đôi, khoảng 30mg/ngày. Nếu không cung cấp đủ, mẹ bầu sẽ mắc chứng thiếu máu, ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của cả thai nhi.

Theo khuyến cáo Tổ chức y tế thế giới, phụ nữ lần đầu tiên phát hiện có thai nên uống ngay viên sắt mỗi ngày, uống kéo dài tới sau khi sinh một tháng. Liều bổ sung là 60mg sắt kèm theo acid folic 400mcg mỗi ngày. Ngoài ra cũng nên sử dụng các thực phẩm có tăng cường sắt, acid folic cho phụ nữ mang thai.

Với mẹ bầu được xác định thiếu máu do thiếu sắt sẽ được bác sĩ chỉ định bổ sung 50-100 mg/ngày. Thậm chí nhiều trường hợp,mẹ bầu bị thiếu sắt nghiêm trọng sẽ phải điều trị tại viện 2- 3 tháng bằng cách tiêm truyền tĩnh mạch để đảm bảo lượng máu cần thiết ở mức ổn định.


----------



## maile

ổ sung sắt qua chế độ ăn, tăng cường thực phẩm giàu chất sắt


Thực phẩm luôn là nguồn bổ sung sắt an toàn và phong phú nhất cho các mẹ bầu. Sắt có nhiều trong các thực phẩm hàng ngày như các loại thịt có màu đỏ, tim, gan, thịt gia cầm, cá, nghêu, hàu, lòng đỏ trứng, các loại đậu, ngũ cốc, các loại rau có lá xanh đậm, bông cải, bí ngô, và trái cây khô. Trong đó, sắt có nguồn gốc động vật hấp thu tốt hơn sắt có nguồn gốc thực vật. Cơ thể hấp thu được 10 - 15% sắt từ động vật nhưng chỉ hấp thu được 5 - 10% sắt có trong thực vật. Như vậy, muốn đủ sắt thì phải ăn một lượng sắt gấp 10 lần nhu cầu khuyến cáo (vì cơ thể chỉ hấp thu trung bình 10%), ăn dạng sắt dễ hoà tan trong cả động vật và thực vật, kèm theo phải ăn đủ chất đạm, không ăn quá nhiều thức ăn giàu phosphor.

Bên cạnh việc bổ sung chất sắt, để việc tạo máu tốt hơn, các mẹ bầu cần bổ sung: - Folate và dạng acid folic tổng hợp của nó, có thể được tìm thấy trong trái cây và nước trái cây, chuối, các loại rau lá xanh đậm, các loại đậu, và tăng cường bánh mì, ngũ cốc và mì ống.

-Vitamin B-12. Vitamin này được tìm thấy tự nhiên trong thịt và các sản phẩm từ sữa. Nó cũng thêm vào một số loại ngũ cốc và các sản phẩm từ đậu nành như sữa đậu nành.

Tuy nhiên, với nhiều lý do khác nhau (thất thoát sắt qua quá trình chế biến thực phẩm, công việc bận rộn…) nên các mẹ bầu không thể “nạp” đủ sắt từ thực phẩm trong bữa ăn hàng ngày của mình. Mặc khác, mẹ bầu có nhu cầu chất sắt khá cao (30mg mỗi ngày), trong khi đó chế độ ăn thường chỉ cung cấp khoảng 10mg. Vì vậy, để đảm bảo cho nhu cầu sắt mỗi ngày, việc bổ sung sắt là cần thiết.


----------



## tieuly

Việc bổ sung sắt không chỉ cần thiết trong thời gian mang thai mà còn rất quan trọng trong giai đoạn tiền thụ thai.
Mang thai là một hành trình đầy thử thách với một người sắp chuẩn bị làm mẹ. Hầu hết các bà bầu khi bắt đầu bước vào thời kỳ mang thai đều nhận thức được sự cần thiết phải bổ sung sắt để hỗ trợ quá trình hình thành ban đầu của thai nhi. Tuy nhiên, có khoảng 50% phụ nữ mang thai không cung cấp đủ lượng chất khoáng quan trọng này.
Đối với mẹ, thiếu sắt sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ nhiễm trùng, băng huyết sau sinh... Còn đối với thai nhi, việc thiếu máu, thiếu sắt là yếu tố nguy cơ của suy dinh dưỡng bào thai, sinh non, nhẹ cân, ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển thể lực và trí lực của trẻ sau này. Trước những vấn đề này, nhiều mẹ bầu không khỏi lo lắng và liên tục đặt câu hỏi “Mẹ bầu nên bổ sung sắt ra sao?”, “Mẹ bầu nên uống loại sắt nào?”


----------



## tieuly

Mình thấy điểm cần lưu ý khi uống sắt là chọn loại sắt nào được đánh giá nhiều, bác sĩ kê đơn.... vì bản chất sắt mỗi loại 1 khác. sắt nước giúp hấp thu tốt, ko táo bón, sắt viên uống dễ hơn xíu nhưng lại gây táo bón kinh khủng. Bản thân mình qua 2 lần bầu rút ra kinh nghiệm chọn sắt nước fogyma uống dễ, thương hiệu 10 năm trên thị trường, đến bác sĩ sản khoa nào cũng sẽ được kê sắt khi bạn có dấu hiệu cần bổ sung hoặc qua 12w. Bạn thử search thông tin tìm hiểu các loại sắt nước, rồi lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với mình. Chúc 2 mẹ con thai kỳ khỏe mạnh.


----------



## MeCuBin

Tại sao nên bổ sung sắt cho bà bầu?
Việc bổ sung sắt không chỉ cần thiết trong thời gian mang thai mà còn rất quan trọng trong giai đoạn tiền thụ thai. Bởi vì nhu cầu sắt trong quá trình mang thai tăng gấp 6 lần bình thường để tạo thêm máu cho em bé phát triển trong khi đó dự trữ sắt trong cơ thể phụ nữ thuờng thấp do bị mất máu hàng tháng qua kinh nguyệt.

“Mẹ bầu nên uống loại sắt nào?” là mối bận tâm của nhiều phụ nữ mang thai
Tỉ lệ tử vong khi đẻ ở những bà mẹ thiếu máu cao hơn so với bà mẹ bình thường. Thiếu máu thường gây đẻ non và làm gia tăng tử vong sơ sinh. Chính vì thế phụ nữ mang thai cần sử dụng sắt để tạo thêm máu (hemoglobin) cho chính cơ thể mẹ bầu và thai nhi. Sắt cũng giúp di chuyển oxy từ phổi đến các bộ phận còn lại của cơ thể và thai nhi. Khi cơ thể mẹ được tiếp nhận đủ chất sắt có thể ngăn ngừa tình trạng thiếu máu gây mệt mỏi (hiện tượng thiếu máu do thiếu sắt).
Sắt còn là thành phần quan trọng của myoglobin, một loại protein cung cấp ô-xy tới cơ và collagen giúp hình thành xương và sụn. Ngoài ra, sắt còn đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc sản xuất nhiều loại enzym cần thiết, giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch. Nguy cơ gặp biến chứng thai kỳ sẽ giảm bớt nếu mẹ bầu cung cấp đủ sắt.


----------



## MeCuBin

Loại sắt mà bà bầu nên uống:
Trung tâm kiểm soát và phòng ngừa dịch bệnh Mỹ cho biết bà mẹ nên bắt đầu bổ sung một lượng sắt khoảng 30mg mỗi ngày ngay từ trước khi có ý định mang bầu từ 3-6 tháng. Phụ nữ cần ít nhất là 27mg mỗi ngày trong suốt thời gian mang thai. Trong thời gian cho con bú, nếu bạn trên 19 tuổi thì cần bổ sung ít nhất 9mg mỗi ngày và dưới 18 tuổi thì cần bổ sung 10mg mỗi ngày.
Tuy nhiên, chế độ ăn hàng ngày lại thường không đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu sắt trong thời kỳ mang thai nên việc bổ sung viên thuốc sắt là vô cùng quan trọng. Bà bầu được yêu cầu phải bổ sung 1 viên sắt 60 mg kết hợp 400mcg acid folic mỗi ngày từ lúc biết mình mang thai đến khi sau sinh 1 tháng.

Chế độ ăn hàng ngày lại thường không đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu sắt trong thời kỳ mang thai nên việc bổ sung viên thuốc sắt là vô cùng quan trọng

Rất nhiều người băn khoăn khi dùng thuốc sắt vì không biết thuốc sắt cho bà bầu loại nào tốt nhất hiện nay. Được biết, hiện nay có ba loại thuốc bổ sung sắt là: sắt sulfate, sắt fumarate và sắt gluconate. Tất cả các loại thuốc sắt này đều tốt, nhưng điều quan trọng nhất là số lượng nguyên tố sắt trong mỗi sản phẩm.
Về dạng thành phẩm, phổ biến nhất là dạng viên nang mềm và dung dịch. Trong đó, sắt dung dịch khó uống, dễ bị nôn nhưng lại dễ hấp thu và chống táo bón. Ngược lại viên sắt cho bà bầu dễ uống nhưng khó hấp thu và dễ gây táo bón. Chính vì vậy nên đọc kỹ nhãn sản phẩm trước khi mua hoặc theo chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ.


----------



## MeCuBin

tieuly nói:


> Việc bổ sung sắt không chỉ cần thiết trong thời gian mang thai mà còn rất quan trọng trong giai đoạn tiền thụ thai.
> Mang thai là một hành trình đầy thử thách với một người sắp chuẩn bị làm mẹ. Hầu hết các bà bầu khi bắt đầu bước vào thời kỳ mang thai đều nhận thức được sự cần thiết phải bổ sung sắt để hỗ trợ quá trình hình thành ban đầu của thai nhi. Tuy nhiên, có khoảng 50% phụ nữ mang thai không cung cấp đủ lượng chất khoáng quan trọng này.
> Đối với mẹ, thiếu sắt sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ nhiễm trùng, băng huyết sau sinh... Còn đối với thai nhi, việc thiếu máu, thiếu sắt là yếu tố nguy cơ của suy dinh dưỡng bào thai, sinh non, nhẹ cân, ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển thể lực và trí lực của trẻ sau này. Trước những vấn đề này, nhiều mẹ bầu không khỏi lo lắng và liên tục đặt câu hỏi “Mẹ bầu nên bổ sung sắt ra sao?”, “Mẹ bầu nên uống loại sắt nào?”


Chị ơi, chị dùng fogyma thấy thế nào ạ? Em cũng mới được bác sĩ kê fogyma để dùng, e tìm hiểu trên mạng thì thấy sản phẩm được nhiều chị em dùng lắm, check fanpage thì nhiều người theo dõi và phản hồi trên page, lại còn được dùng thử sản phẩm, nên e cũng mạo muội đặt để dùng thử xem hợp ko đã, chứ ko mua nhiều về ko hợp lại phí ra.


----------



## ngakieu

Mình cũng có dấu hiệu như bạn đi bác sĩ được kê sắt nước fogyma (ko biết viết đúng chưa), về mình tìm hiểu thì sản phẩm này được nhiều người dùng, có thương hiệu lâu năm, mà bác sĩ kê đơn nên mình tin tưởng. Mình dùng 3 tháng theo đơn bác sĩ thì ko còn dấu hiệu hoa mắt chóng mặt nữa, ăn uống ngon miệng hơn.


----------



## linhly0205

Trên thị trường có nhiều loại sắt nhưng bầu thì bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ theo dõi thai của mình để sử dụng phù hợp. Mình theo bác sĩ Thủy ở phụ sản Hà Nội, từ 12w bác ấy kê mỗi ngày 1 ống sắt nước fogyma , uống đều đặn lúc 9h sáng, trộm vía giờ 28w xét nghiệm các chỉ số đều an toàn. Mình cảm nhận sắt fogyma dễ uống, thương hiệu lâu năm, bác sĩ cũng hay kê cho các mẹ bầu sử dụng, mà hay có chương trình dùng thử nên cứ canh me sẽ tiết kiệm được chút ít chi phí. hihi


----------

